# My husband won't spend any quality time with me



## jenniferwebb (Apr 19, 2010)

My husband and I have only been married for 2 months and we've been having some problems. I do everything I can to make him feel loved but I don't feel as if he is doing the same. I want him to spend time with me so bad that it breaks my heart and I don't know what to do..


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

Sit down and talk to him. Communication in any marriage is key. Try to set up date nights and things like that. Watch a movie in and make a nice dinner, or go for a walk since the weather is getting nice. But talk to him and tell him how you feel.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

you could try doing things just for you for awhile. stop paying him so much attention. Regain your individuality.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

jenniferwebb said:


> My husband and I have only been married for 2 months and we've been having some problems. I do everything I can to make him feel loved but I don't feel as if he is doing the same. I want him to spend time with me so bad that it breaks my heart and I don't know what to do..


How long have you known each other? Did you live together and just recently get married?

I would suggest that you've got to talk to him about it and I recommend using the WTFS method: 

*W*hen you...
I *T*hink...
I *F*eel...
*S*o I'm going to ask....

And here's an example: 

When you go days and days without spending time with me by sitting and talking
I Think I'm not very valuable to you
I Feel unloved, lonely and hurt
So...I'm going to ask if we can spend an hour together every night during dinner just talking to each other, then agree to do something together at night...like play a game, watch a movie, or read a book to each other (or whatever you guys do together for fun). 

Next I would suggest you two do a Jung Myers-Briggs Personality Test. Then look up your personality type on Personality Type Portraits. This little online quiz will help identify your personality types, identify your strengths and weaknesses, and may identify why you have some of your mis-communications.


----------

